# British schools in Athens



## kimberashton (Sep 11, 2015)

Can anyone give any reviews regarding Campion School, St. Lawrence College, and St. Catherine's? Also, can anyone tell me what living in Glyfada or Voula is like?


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't tell you about British schools but living in Glyfada is great.( always talking about the Greek standards). It is very convenient . It's close to the subway if you live in Anw Glyfada . If you live in Glyfada( near the sea) or in Voula you can take the bus to commute to work or to get to the subway. Glyfada has it's own microclimate and it's always sunny at midday . Plenty of coffee places and supermarkets . The rent is relatively low with the crisis compared with the poorer neighborhoods.


----------



## kimberashton (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Why do you want a 'British School'? Why not an 'American School'? 
https://www.google.ca/#q=american+school+of+athens

Why do you want either? Are you only going to be in Athens for a short period of time? ie. a year or two and then returning to the USA?

If you are planning to live there permanently, why would you not send the children to a normal Greek school?

I'm a fan of Glyfadda. I find the main shopping area has a bit of a California feel to it.


----------



## dias132 (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeap , if you want to stay for years it's a sound idea to send your kids to Greek school.It will be easier to integrate to the Greek lifestyle. Some further information that you may find useful about the place : Glyfada has low crime rate , it's convenient for little excursions , you can go jogging to the mountainside or take a stroll to the beach ,many expatriates from USA and UK live here so you could find some English speaking friends although many Greeks are fluent in English . There are many parks (if your children are young) and many restaurants ,cafeterias and bars if they are older. Migrants pass through the city center so we don't have this kind of problem here . To sum up ,i think it is a nice neighborhood .


----------



## kimberashton (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, for your responses. We will only be in Greece for 3 years. My oldest son started in British schools, and I really liked their educational system a lot. We are moving from San Diego, so I am glad to hear there is a California feel in Glyfada. I think I have narrowed it down to Campion or St. Lawrence. I would love to hear from anyone that has had experience with these two schools. Thanks again.


----------



## Burnley (Sep 18, 2015)

I can give you some first hand experience of the schools as you ask. I have had 2 children attending St, Catherine's, Byron, St. Lawrence and now Campion. The eldest was at GCSE level when we arrived. He went to St Cath's. From experience and speaking to others, this is now pretty much a Greek school now and IMO relies strongly on the asumption that you will provide your own home tutoring to supplement the school curriculum. 
St. Lawrence was only attended by the young fella for 2 tems and we changed only due to the driving distances involved. This was reception stage only. I liked the school for its facilities and very pleasant atmosphere.
Byron is interesting, has limited facilities and is very international. It might suit you. Both boys had 2 years here.
The youngest, now year 1 is at Campion. This is our first experience of this school and so far (2 weeks only), we are satisfied. It is also close to where we now live.
I would not factor in Greek schools to enable your children to assimilate the language. There will be plenty of local kids in any of these schools. Our 6 years old now speaks the best Greek in our house!


----------



## kimberashton (Sep 11, 2015)

Burnley, thank you for sharing your experiences with me about the schools. I am leaning towards Campion. I am impressed with the school's website. Do you think that the morning commute if I were to live in glyfada would be too long? Do you mind if I ask where do u live and how long is your commute to school? Thank you.


----------



## Burnley (Sep 18, 2015)

Campion run a bus service and quite a number of families live in your area. The school could advise on bus scheduling in your area. Luckily I live quite near the school, Pallini area so the commute is very short. If it is a long journey and your children are young, I would look at St Lawrence which is closer to Glyfada to make life easier. 
I wouldn't chose a school based on a website. Have you been to talk to the staff yet?


----------



## kimberashton (Sep 11, 2015)

I wish I could visit the schools in person, but we won't move until next summer. I worry the registration would be closed if we waited that long, or there would be no more available spots.
Thank you for suggesting St Lawrence for proximity in case we move to glyfada.


----------



## liviawilson (Jul 15, 2020)

*British schools in athens greece*

My hubby is promoted to a senior expat position in Athens, Greece. We'll be moving with our 3 children (boy 10, twin girls 7) from west London in January. We are currently checking out options re schooling and housing and would be grateful for input from expat families in Greece about international/ British schooling options and housing. We heard there were 3 main options in the Attica region, St Catherine's British School, Campion School and the American School. Our children having followed the UK curriculum at a private school here, the US school option doesn't make sense. 

What do you think of the other two options? Our main worry atm is that though St Catherine's British School was our first choice, we heard through one of our Greek friends here in London & through an expat family returning from Greece, that there is frequent bullying there and close to no response from the school's administrators or staff to it. Amongst other things, they both mentioned the school taught English at an ESL level having to cater for a majority of non-native children and that tutoring will be needed when we return to the UK to bridge the gap in math also. Have you heard anything about all of this?? Campion we haven't had particular feedback to date, so we'd definetely value input on this school or on any other options to consider and specific details in terms of curriculum achievements and general atmosphere.

Also, we are looking for info on best places to live, we heard Psichiko and Filothei (hubby would be working in Chalandri) are nice and that we could get nice housing with a pool there. 

Thank you!!

LIVIA


----------



## DavidKnell (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Livia -

Possibly too late, but our kids are at the International School of Athens in Kifissia. Tuition's all in English, kids are happy and so, broadly, are we.

--Dave


----------



## GeorgiaF (9 mo ago)

liviawilson said:


> *British schools in athens greece*
> 
> My hubby is promoted to a senior expat position in Athens, Greece. We'll be moving with our 3 children (boy 10, twin girls 7) from west London in January. We are currently checking out options re schooling and housing and would be grateful for input from expat families in Greece about international/ British schooling options and housing. We heard there were 3 main options in the Attica region, St Catherine's British School, Campion School and the American School. Our children having followed the UK curriculum at a private school here, the US school option doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you get a decision between campion or st Catherine’s. We have the same dilemma!


----------



## Maria-EN (8 mo ago)

GeorgiaF said:


> Hi, did you get a decision between campion or st Catherine’s. We have the same dilemma!





liviawilson said:


> *British schools in athens greece*
> 
> My hubby is promoted to a senior expat position in Athens, Greece. We'll be moving with our 3 children (boy 10, twin girls 7) from west London in January. We are currently checking out options re schooling and housing and would be grateful for input from expat families in Greece about international/ British schooling options and housing. We heard there were 3 main options in the Attica region, St Catherine's British School, Campion School and the American School. Our children having followed the UK curriculum at a private school here, the US school option doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...





GeorgiaF said:


> Hi, did you get a decision between campion or st Catherine’s. We have the same dilemma!


Hello,
we are about to relocate to Athens. I found your posts very interesting. Did you have any replies from the schools? I would appreciate any information about St; Lawerens school, in case you have been accepted in the IGCSE years for next school year? According to my information, there are only two schools in Athens which offer A levels. Thank you very much in advance.


----------

